# PL premium on hardwood flooring - how to remove?



## [email protected]

We just installed a new fireside ash hardwood flooring and have PL premium on it. I've been able to remove the "glue" but still have a residue that I've not been able to remove. HELP!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> We just installed a new fireside ash hardwood flooring and have PL premium on it. I've been able to remove the "glue" but still have a residue that I've not been able to remove. HELP!!!!


I thought I'd share my findings with you. Once we removed the glue and all that was left was the residue (or film), we used painter's tape and taped one entire board and used clear verathane and voila the film dissapeared. But you need to clear coat the entire board because if you just do the spot you will see it where as if you do the entire board, it does NOT show at all.

What a relief!!!


----------



## Rougebowwow

I just finished laying down a new hardwood floor in my living room. We used LePage PL Premium for the last few rows of hardwood as we could not fit the floor gun that close to the wall. Using the PL was a little messy and we tracked PL in many places. Once the floor was finished we tried to get the glue up using paint thinner and guess what? IT WON'T COME OFF! I read the instructions on the tube of PL and while it does warn the user to remove any excess while wet it does not say that it will ruin the finnish of hardwood flooring. 

So my question is...Has anyone had any luck removing PL from hardwood? LePage website says that it is virtually impossible without sanding the surface.

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## amcfarl1

I just installed 900 sq feet of natural birch hardwood floor. The wood is UV treated and has bevelled edges. While using pl premium to secure the stairs, glue got on my shoes and was tracked through the house. Just like you, i got off the glue, but now have a cloudy film left behind. I have tried everything to remove it, and even verethane wont get rid of it. That means... the whole floor has to be sanded The hardwood floor layers i've spoken to despise the product because of this. Wish i would have known before hand...


----------



## Brad123

*PL premium on hardwood*

I had the leftover haze on some hardwood and after everything else wouldn't work, I tried a Mr Clean eraser pad and it works. It took everything off and it looks great!! Give it a try before sanding.


----------



## schurman

*How to remove PL residue from hardwood flooring*

I'm a general contractor of ten years. I have seen many horror shows when it comes to this problem (some my fault, some not). These simple steps will get your floor clean.

Tools/materials needed:

A few clean rags
Scotch-Brite abrasive pad
Razor blade scraping tool
Goof-Off
Methyl Hydrate
Rejuvenate hardwood refresher 

1) Give your head a shake for using PL in the first place

2) Promise to NEVER use it again

3) Dampen the Scotch-Brite pad with Goof-Off and scrub the floor in the direction of the grain

4) Using the razor, carefully scrape off any built-up PL residue

5) Repeat Step 3

6) Soak a clean rag with Methyl Hydrate and wipe up the Goof-Off, then make a second pass with more Methyl Hydrate. Repeat if needed.

7) Use Rejuvenate hardwood *refresher* as directed. Do not use the Rejuvenate hardwood polish, it must be the hardwood refresher.

Make sure that the room is well ventilated. Mixing Methyl Hydrate and Goof-Off can be hazardous to your health and can also combust, so wear a mask and soak your rags in water before you throw them out.

8) Have a drink and relax while you think about the moment that you actually considered tearing up the entire floor.


----------



## jvitorino

Will this work on pre-finished hardwood? There are certain spots on my floor that look like they have streaks or blemishes that don't seem to wash off. I've tried goo-gone or goof off an nothing. It's maple hardwood so the wood is fairly soft and marks up easily so wondering if this technique works


----------



## SPS-1

Should work. But before you use the chemicals, just try the Scotch-brite kitchen pad. (Do not substitute different no-name brand) The yellow side does nothing, but the green side is just hard enough to remove gunk, but not really hard enough to remove the urethane finish. But you still need to scrub a little hard.


If you have PL Premium on your prefinished floor, I would be worried about the chemicals. PL Premium is urethane. The finish on your floor is likely urethane. If the chemicals soften the PL Premium (and I doubt it will) it would also likely soften the finish on the wood.


----------



## Russ36

K.Guys' I've been using PL 400 and Premium for around 25 years. I owned an acrylic bathtub manufacturing company and we used it to glue grab bars into the the Tubs. The grab bat goes through a hole on either end and put PL around iron Each end from the backside ensuring that it was full between the grab bar and the fiberglass on the backside of the tub. We also used it for mounting wood to extend the base out to mount jet pumps. Etc. I'll Get to the point already. Over the years we tried most everything from acetone to dry cleaning solution. NOTHING ever Really worked. Myself and the workers would get used to wearing it until eventually the oil in your pores would release it. After 20 some years I Just figured it out. I had just encountered another catastrophe. I had gotten it all over my cell phone front and back on the left side. Not a little. 1/3 of the screen almost 3/4" thick. The back was only 3/4 wide and 1_8" thick. It was in the edges of the volume buttons and all down the edge. I panicked Cuz I know what that means. I wiped off the mass amount and googled it hoping someone had found something. I looked around the shop for Anything. I found some "GOOF OFF"
. I poured it on a rag and within 30 seconds I Had 90 % of it off and another 2 minutes to get it out of the buttons, etc. I was completely blown away as that product has been available for many years. I'd Never bought it but I happened to be working in my friends shop. I apologize for the long story, I Catch hell all the time wanted uypu guys to realize how many times from the wife for that but I wanted you to realize that I know what I'm talking about when it comes to PL. Mystery Solved. GOOF OFF


----------



## Maxdk9

Not sure if this will work for bigger volumes, but for those of you just dealing with thin film or residue I found a crazy simple solution. Magic Eraser. I used PL to glue the gas cap cover back onto my car after it snapped off. The tube of PL had a hole in it and like an idiot I got PL fingerprints all over the side of the car. Didn’t notice until the next day. Three weeks of trying to figure out what to do not to wreck the paint, and I decide to grab a Magic Eraser and give it a shot. Wet the paint and the eraser and the PL literally wiped away like dirt. I used the bathroom eraser for soap scum. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## OGDK

[email protected] said:


> We just installed a new fireside ash hardwood flooring and have PL premium on it. I've been able to remove the "glue" but still have a residue that I've not been able to remove. HELP!!!!


 Get some Varsol!! It should come like butter. If dried soak a rag and leave it over top for a few minutes.


----------

